# curare la pubblicazione



## alessandra82

Hola,


¿cómo puedo traducir la siguiente frase?

Essi curano la pubblicazione di una collana

MI prueba:

Ellos editan la publicación de una colección

Gracias


----------



## Agró

Tienen a su cargo la publicación de una colección.
Se encargan/Se ocupan de la publicación de una colección.


----------



## scorpio1984

Ellos se encargan de la publicación de una colección.


----------



## gattinabianca

Hola,
¿puedo decir editando?

Ha partecipato al comitato Y, curando nel 2004 la pubblicazione X

Formó parte del Comité Y, editando en 2004 la publicación X

oppure a su cargo? pero no sé como usarlo en esta frase

Gracias


----------



## kreiner

Il _curatore_ italiano normalmente in spagnolo era il _director,_ ma per influsso dell'inglese oggi si legge spesso _editor. _Io preferirei: "Dirigen una colección".


----------



## Neuromante

El verbo es *"dirigir"* y el sustantivo *"director"*

El editor sería el dueño de la editorial a la que pertenece la publicación. Está por encima del director en la empresa, pero no en la publicación como tal.


----------



## alessandra82

Neuromante said:


> El verbo es *"dirigir"* y el sustantivo *"director"*
> 
> El editor sería el dueño de la editorial a la que pertenece la publicación. Está por encima del director en la empresa, pero no en la publicación como tal.



Entonces en el caso de gattinabianca ¿cómo debería ponerlo?


----------



## kreiner

Neuromante said:


> El verbo es *"dirigir"* y el sustantivo *"director"*
> 
> El editor sería el dueño de la editorial a la que pertenece la publicación. Está por encima del director en la empresa, pero no en la publicación como tal.


 
Por eso mi sugerencia era "dirigir la colección". Por desgracia, la influencia del inglés hace que ya en algunas publicaciones aparezca (ed.) donde debería poner (dir.) detrás del nombre del _curatore._


----------



## 0scar

El _curatore _se encarga de colecciones, antologías y cosas así.
Hay que decir_ curador o encargado editorial_.

El  _director_ de un diario, revista es un _direttore._


----------



## kreiner

Aquí no estamos hablando de publicaciones periódicas, donde evidentemente el director es el que dirige el periódico, sino de colecciones o series, donde lo normal es hablar del _director_ (o, si acaso, _responsable_).


----------



## Geviert

Il _curatore _es simplemente el editor, el responsable de lo que es publicado. En bibliografía se usa por lo tanto _a cura di, _que es lo mismo que _Ed_., _Hrg_.(alemán) y demás. No es necesario elucubrar demasiado.


----------



## kreiner

No quiero repetirme, pero, aunque en español se usa cada vez más, por influjo del inglés, el término _editor_, lo suyo sería _director_ (abreviado dir.). A veces, en obras colectivas, se encuentra también la abreviatura coord. (coordinador). He de añadir, de todas formas, que las normas ISO y UNE favorecen el uso de _ed._, aunque, citando el _Manual de estilo_ de Martínez de Sousa, _dir._ es "más lógico en español".


----------



## Geviert

kreiner said:


> No quiero repetirme, pero, aunque en español se usa cada vez más, por influjo del inglés, el término _editor_, lo suyo sería _director_ (abreviado dir.). A veces, en obras colectivas, se encuentra también la abreviatura coord. (coordinador). He de añadir, de todas formas, que las normas ISO y UNE favorecen el uso de _ed._, aunque, citando el _Manual de estilo_ de Martínez de Sousa, _dir._ es "más lógico en español".



En estos casos, no siempre lo más lógico o correcto es lo más práctico o necesario. Es cierto que la forma _ed_. deriva del inglés, correcto, no veo por qué debería ser un motivo para no aceptarla, aún si sea correcto y pudiese usarse "dir." u otros purismos posibles. En el fondo me parece razonable lo que afirmas, pero si escribes _dir_. en un artículo el riesgo es que lo entiendan solo tú, De Sousa y unos pocos. ¿y si debes citar al verdadero director de la revista? ¿cómo distinguimos?


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> En estos casos, no siempre lo más lógico o correcto es lo más práctico o necesario. Es cierto que la forma _ed_. deriva del inglés, correcto, no veo por qué debería ser un motivo para no aceptarla, aún si sea correcto y pudiese usarse "dir." u otros purismos posibles. En el fondo me parece razonable lo que afirmas, pero si escribes _dir_. en un artículo el riesgo es que lo entiendan solo tú, De Sousa y unos pocos. ¿y si debes citar al verdadero director de la revista? ¿cómo distinguimos?



No, no creas. *Todo* el mundo entendería perfectamente lo de "director" Además ¿Qué significa "el *verdadero* director"? Sólo hay un director de la revista, tanto si es un periódico diario o una revista trimestral o de salida variable, no es posible confundirlo con un "verdadero ¿?" director.

No se trata de un purismo ni de nada por el estilo. Se trata de usar el español cuando se habla en español y no meter palabras inglesas para  sustituir a las correctas porque esté de moda hacerlo.

La palabra española es "director" pues ésa es la que hay que usar. Y mucho más cuando se está explicando a un italiano qué palabra se usa en español. Yo al menos jamás voy a sugerirle a un italiano que use un vocabulario inglés cuando hable en español. No creo que sea "lógico" usar un idioma que no viene a cuento.


----------



## Geviert

> No, no creas. *Todo* el mundo entendería perfectamente lo de "director"


En efecto, _director _quiere decir _director _en castellano. Todo el mundo hispanohablante lo entiende. Sin embargo, en italiano il _direttore _no es il _curatore_. A menos, claro, que il _direttore _quiera ser el _curatore _de la publicación en cuestión, pero casi nunca se da, es más: *nunca* se da viceversa. Si se da, aparece dos veces nombrado, por ejemplo: _direttore e curatore di... _



> ¿Qué significa "el *verdadero* director"?


El verdadero director significa el verdadero director en castellano. En italiano es:

 il _direttore _della serie, collana, ecc. che *non *è il curatore dei singoli volumi o delle singole pubblicazioni della serie. 

Si no se conoce esta diferencia fundamental en italiano, inútil proponer la tradución castellana "director". Que director sea, luego, usado o no, que deba o no deba usarse es ya otro interesante cuento (puedes abrir un hilo).


----------



## Neuromante

Ya está abierto. 
Precisamente éste es el hilo sobre como se dice en español.


----------



## kreiner

Me parece que, llegados a este punto, estamos tratando de dos, o incluso tres,temas distintos:
a) La pregunta original: ¿cómo se traduce al español _essi curano la pubblicazione di una collana_? Sobre esto ya he dado mi opinión. Para mí lo más natural sería: "ellos dirigen una colección", aunque no excluyo otras formas de decirlo ("son responsables de", "se encargan/ocupan de", "coordinan").
b) ¿Cómo se llama el _curatore_ de una obra colectiva? También sobre esto he expuesto que lo clásico en España sería _director_, aunque cada vez se va haciendo más frecuente el uso (a mi entender, impropio y no recogido por el DRAE) de _editor._
c) La interesante cuestión, suscitada ahora por Geviert, sobre la diferencia entre el director de una serie o colección (que en italiano puede ser llamado _curatore_ o _direttore_) y el _curatore_ de cada uno de volúmenes (suponiendo que sean obras colectivas). Yo seguiría llamando director a ambos, ya que el alcance del término *director *es determinado por la especificación: _director de..._


----------



## Geviert

> c) La interesante cuestión, suscitada ahora por Geviert, sobre la  diferencia entre el director de una serie o colección (que en italiano  puede ser llamado _curatore_ o _direttore_) y el _curatore_  de cada uno de volúmenes (suponiendo que sean obras colectivas).


Hola Kreiner,
creo entender por tu paréntesis que los piensas como sinónimos en italiano y esto no es correcto, corrígeme por favor si te leo mal (pueden raramente sobreponerse, pero en ese caso será curatore *y* direttore). Yo resumiría así: el director de una serie o colección es _il direttore_. El responsable de cada volumen es il _curatore_, el coordinador (Coord.), vuestro "director". Claro, especificando "director de X" se soluciona todo y se distinguen bien los roles y la necesaria jerarquía entre uno y otro, a pesar que el término "director", usado por su acepción y no por su *función *bibliográfica, me parece impropio.


----------



## kreiner

Hola, Geviert:
Aunque es más frecuente hablar del _direttore della collana_, no es nada raro leer _curatore della collana. _Ahí van algunos ejemplos:
http://www.marradifreenews.com/?p=1399
http://www.editrice-leonida.com/chi_siamo.html
y otros muchos que puedes encontrar en google. Aunque son muchísimos más los que encontrarás haciendo la búsqueda "direttore della collana".
Al decir que puede ser llamado _curatore_ o _direttore_ no pretendía, por supuesto, afirmar que ambos términos tuviesen la misma frecuencia de uso en este contexto. Pero, al fin y al cabo, _curatore_ es el que se encarga de algo, y, al menos en teoría*, el _direttore_ es el que está a cargo de la serie o colección.
Por lo demás, entiendo perfectamente tu punto de vista, pero prefiero seguirme aferrando a lo que considero que es propio del español: llamar _director_ al _curatore_ de la obra colectiva.
Un saludo.

EDIT
*He conocido colecciones que se han muerto porque el _direttore_ parecía más bien el _trascuratore._


----------



## Geviert

> Pero, al fin y al cabo, _curatore_ es el que se encarga de algo, y, al menos en teoría*, el _direttore_ es el que está a cargo de la serie o colección.


Concuerdo. 



> pero prefiero seguirme aferrando a lo que considero que es propio del español: llamar _director_ al _curatore_ de la obra colectiva


¿y coordinador (Coord.)? en sentido bibliográfico, editorial, no general (Maradona también coordina y es un gran _trascuratore _).


----------

